# Anxiety Disorders > Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder (OCD) >  >  Picking and biting

## Zaiaku

I am wondering if anyone might have advice that could help me stop from picking and biting at the skin on my lips. It's something I've done for quite some time, but it's really worsened this year. I try to dissuade myself by using chapstick, but it doesn't really help. I'll still bite and pick, sometimes even moreso since it makes the loose ends I missed more noticeable.

Since I feel it's probably a wider issue for lots of people I'd like this thread to be about ways to help stop or cope with picking and biting in general on any part of the body. One way I used to stop myself from nail biting (which I do not recommend) was to paint my nails, but accidents and impulses happen. Nail polish is not something you want in your mouth.
I do suggest putting something edible yet bitter on your nails instead.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I have huge issues with stuff like this. Really the only thing that helps for me is chewing gum. Basically all the time. I'm just constantly high-strung and need to be doing something with my mouth. Oral fixation is VERY hard to knock so I sympathize with anyone having to deal with it. This is a habit I've had since I was a small child, so I can only ever replace one habit with another. I still bite my nails occasionally, but typically only a few nails of one hand.





> I'll still bite and pick, sometimes even moreso since it makes the loose ends I missed more noticeable.



I can definitely relate to this. My nails tend to peel a lot, so that tempts me to bite them off since at that point the nail is done for anyway. My main issue is I'll chew on the inside of my mouth, which is disgusting but somehow I still can't stop.  ::\: 

But yeah. Gum. Nothing else works for me. If my mouth is occupied chewing something, the urge to gnaw on everything like a damn beaver goes away. Maybe I was a beaver in a past life?  :Tongue: 
Mints are good too, but then I just wanna crunch them so I'd be needing a new mint every couple of minutes. >.<

----------


## Zaiaku

Thank you for the response. I really do agree when it's such an ingrained habit it's very hard to quit. The gum suggestion's pretty good though I'm a bit self conscious about chewing gum around people, but I'll give it a try at home. I really like things that keep my jaw busy, and I've chewed the inside of my mouth before too though I nibble more on the front inner mouth.
Haha, a beaver or even a gerbil maybe!
I do the exact same thing with mints. They're pretty awful for your teeth, but gummy candies can also help soothe chew cravings.

----------

